
The Guide to Learning Python for Data Science - vincentg64
http://www.datasciencecentral.com/profiles/blogs/the-guide-to-learning-python-for-data-science-2
======
alexc05
For anyone that finds this interesting or useful, my girlfriend is currently
doing the EDX version of a Python for data science course and is loving it.

Very much a start-from-scratch program so it is ideal for people who have
never programmed before.

[https://www.edx.org/course/introduction-python-data-
science-...](https://www.edx.org/course/introduction-python-data-science-
microsoft-dat208x-0)

